# Looking for Tree Grows in Brooklyn and To Kill a Mockingbird for my Kindle



## BookloverKaren (Jan 1, 2010)

For some reason A Tree Grows in Brooklyn and To Kill a Mockingbird used to be available for Kindle as recently as last September. I am looking for a Kindle buddy with these books. As you know Amazon lets us have our books on six devices at one time. I am looking for someone with Tree Grows in Brooklyn and To Kill a Mockingbird to "trade books with" since I can't buy them right now.

I have these books on my Kindle to trade 

Songs for the Missing by Stewart O'nan 
Beyond Blue Surviving Depression by Therese Borchard 
Snodgrass Vacation by Dave Conifer 
Paddington Here and Now by Alley 
The Country of the Pointed Firs Sara Orne Jewett 
Exiit Ghost by Philip Roth 
Noah's Compass by Anne Tyler 
Shakespeare's Landlord Charlaine Harris 
Real Murders An Aurora Teagarden mystery Charlaine Harris 
Free The future of a radical price 
Let the Great World Spin 
A is for Alibi by Sue Grafton 
Best Technology Writing 2009 
Bonk the Curious Coupling by Marry Roach 
Breakfast at Sally's (story of homeless man) 
Island of the Lost: Shipwrecked at the Edge of the World 
The Leisure Seeker by Michael Zodoorian 
A Reliable Wife by Robert Golrick 
Scratch Beginnings by Adam Shepard 
Sing them Home by Stephanie Kallos 
Tea Time for the Traditionally Built by McCall Smith 
Under the Dome by Stephen King 
A Year Without Made in China by Sara Bongiorni 
UR by Stephen King

And a few others, I REALLY am looking for A Tree Grows in Brooklyn but if you look at my list and have similar tastes maybe we can work something out, e-mail [email protected] if you want to discuss privately
Happy reading, 
Karen


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not that Amazon lets you have the books on six devices at a time - Amazon lets you have six devices registered to your account. Currently, Kindle doesn't allow for book sharing unless the other device is registered to your account. KB'ers, correct me if I'm wrong here.

There are other ways to find these files other than through Amazon, but I have a feeling they may not be authorized for download and were pulled if you're not seeing them anymore. If there are unauthorized copies floating around the internets - that is a different story altogether.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gir is right. . .with a small clarification. You can have as many devices as you want registered to your account; any one book on your account can be downloaded to up to (usually) 6 different devices. The only way to get a book from another account would be to de-register it from your account and re-register it to the other account. This would involve telling someone else your Kindle serial number etc. That's not something I'd be comfortable doing, personally. I'm not sure what damage they could really do with the info, but it's seems to be against the spirit of the terms of service, if not the letter.

If the book _used to_ be available on Amazon and is not now, it's probably because it was an unauthorized edition. (I'm not sure about _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_ but I'm almost certain that's the case with _To Kill a Mockingbird_.) Chances are anyone who bought it was refunded the money, notified that it would be removed from their 'collection' and asked to delete it from their Kindle. This happened to me with _The Little Prince_.  You won't find it listed in "manage your kindle" to send to a different device. And, even if the person did NOT delete it from their Kindle, there's no way to share that copy with anyone as it's coded for that device.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Someone here posted a link to a PDF download of To Kill A Mockingbird.  It was hard to find the right PDF on the page, because it had several that were just 23 pages of the book, but I did get it.  If you do a google search Mockingbird ebook, you may find it.  I just did the search for it again and got to a page but couldn't find the right file for you, but I think if you take the time to go through them, you will find it.

I converted the PDF to kindle through Calibre.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have no idea whether the PDF download of Mockingbird was legal or not.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_ on my Kindle, I bought it in January, 2009. Odd that it is no longer available. This was one of my favorite books when I was growing up. I still have my original paperback, it is quite battered.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

The PDF of _To Kill a Mockingbird_ was not legal. TKaM was published in 1960. Copyright term is (usually) 95 years from first publication in the USA.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I too purchased the Kindle version of 'A Tree Grows in Brooklyn' from Amazon. The kbook is now flagged as not available for customers from the United States. This is probably a screw up on someone's part. You should contact Amazon and see if they will fix this.

Go here:

http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Grows-Brooklyn-ebook/dp/B000FCK65W/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1264462805&sr=1-1-fkmr0

Scroll down to 'Feedback' and select 'Is there any other feedback you would like to provide' and send a message. You probably won't get an answer. Best just to keep checking back. Stuff happens.

Good luck.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn is available on the Sony store. I got a sample for Kindle but it was Topaz, so didn't buy it. Got it on Sony and is formatted great. It is still on Sony store. Think I paid $8 for it.


----------

